# You cannot prescriptively splice a rafter



## jar546 (Jul 6, 2013)

Although some have tried.

View attachment 1848


View attachment 1848


/monthly_2013_07/RafterSplice.jpg.abe3a65efdfbf0cf266412c6fcaf360b.jpg


----------



## Mark K (Jul 6, 2013)

Agree with jar546.  It is not easy even for engineers if there is any significant load on the rafters.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 6, 2013)

You cannot prescriptively splice a rafter

Unless over a wall of course.


----------



## kilitact (Jul 7, 2013)

Use a structural member


----------



## Rio (Jul 7, 2013)

Sister it to the existing rafter.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 8, 2013)

Requires engineering.  Now days they just use fingerjointed lumber for rafters and joists.  Construction is going down hill.


----------

